# baloon molly



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i have 2 baloon mollys, not sure on sex can anyone help with that?? just wondering if there are any sure signs of them being pregnant? on of them has a larger 'belly" than te other, i cant tell it is pregnant. how many fry can i expect? any other help would be much help thanks


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

females have 3 fins near the rear males only have one. Being huge is normally a sign of being pregnant along with spots near the anal fin and strange swimming. They can have anything between about 2 and 60 fry in each litter(i belive).
They will eat there young tho so you may wan to separate them.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Just because the female is fat doesn't _neccessarily_ mean she's prego. One of my females is just a heffer and eats everthing in sight. Most of the time she looks like she's pregnant but there are no males in the tank and I've had her for over a year. Here's some pictures so you can see the difference in male vs. female livebearing fish: http://www.fishlore.com/fishforum/sexing-livebearers/2630-sexing-livebearers.html


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

true, one of mine is HUGE. but it does increase in size wen its pregnant


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Read the Sticky at top of the thread list for sexing livebearers.
Tony


----------

